# Paph Stealth: Hysinying Maru x Roth 'Terry'



## paphioland (Oct 11, 2007)

*Paph Stealth 'Usuki'*

Hysinying Maru x Roth 'Terry '

This baby has an *7.8 cm dorsal and 3 cm petals* and I think it is still growing also has a bud above it. Supposedly better than recently awarded FCC


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2007)

Very close to being a true black.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is to give you reference to the size of the bloom. It is really large.


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice. Maybe the form will improve with age. I like the veining on the dorsal sepal.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Candace said:


> Nice. Maybe the form will improve with age. I like the veining on the dorsal sepal.



Hello Candace.


Unlikely. This is the best form I have seen on a vini crossed to roth especially with the size. This cross usually has horrible form. Check out this link


http://homepages.nyu.edu/~jlc314/Paph. (Hsinying Maru x rothschildianum).html


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Candace said:


> Nice. Maybe the form will improve with age. I like the veining on the dorsal sepal.



The dorsal is actually pretty flat and smooth in real life.


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

The link of that paph of the same cross wasn't awarded was it??? The link shows impressive coloration, but the form is not great at all. The dorsal of yours is great. What I'm talking about are the petals on yours. Maybe they'll flatten out some. Or maybe it's the angle of your shot. Did you take it in for judging?


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Candace said:


> The link of that paph of the same cross wasn't awarded was it??? The link shows impressive coloration, but the form is not great at all. The dorsal of yours is great. What I'm talking about are the petals on yours. Maybe they'll flatten out some. Or maybe it's the angle of your shot. Did you take it in for judging?



If you read it talks about how these crosses have notoriously bad form. I don't usually take things for judging unless it is really convenient and I am in the mood. Or someone asks if they can take it for me like the Henranum.
Judges can drive me crazy sometimes especially when they judge plants they have prob only seen three of. Like take roths for example how many have most judges seen? A perfect example is the OZ awards for roths in 2001. The awarding was so random. Some of the best got HCC and weren't awarded. Some of the lesser got high scores. Maybe Leo was the only one accurately judged. I never take my roths in because I already know what the strengths and weaknesses of each are in my mind.

I may take these because I will be around a judging center soon by chance. We will see. Frank Smith got an fcc a few weeks back with one not quite as good as this one or comparable. I think Terry was telling John Chant about Franks and this one. That tempts me to take it in as an experiment.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

I am actually going to cross this back to a really good Roth and my Wayne Booth'BlackMagic'.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, these do absolutely nothing for me. I find most vini types really ugly. To each their own, but for me... Blech!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 12, 2007)

I like this one better than the one in the link above. Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2007)

Better than a terrible movie w/ Mickey Rourke!


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

> I am actually going to cross this back to a really good Roth and my Wayne Booth'BlackMagic'.


 I think both crosses could be very nice. Do you do your own flasking?


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Candace said:


> I think both crosses could be very nice. Do you do your own flasking?



No if he likes the cross Terry will. If not then his sister inlaw.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the dorsal on that one! I'd like to see this crossed with wardii, as it is also a good parent to use among the 'black' breeding lines.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 12, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> I like the dorsal on that one! I'd like to see this crossed with wardii, as it is also a good parent to use among the 'black' breeding lines.


thanks for the suggestion. I have a pretty nice wardii not sure if I have the pollen. i am going to try and go toward creating more roth like dark flowers by crossing it back to roth and my wayne booth 'black magic'


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think you've ever posted pics of your growing area/g.h? I'm sure many folks would like to see it.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 14, 2007)

Candace said:


> I don't think you've ever posted pics of your growing area/g.h? I'm sure many folks would like to see it.



I grow in a greenhouse and indoors. If I get a chance I will take pics of the greenhouse space.


----------



## troy (May 26, 2016)

What happened to this one?


----------



## jimspaphs (May 27, 2016)

I like that a lot.


----------



## fibre (May 27, 2016)

This is an outstanding one! I like the idea to cross it with wayne booth 'black magic'. In addition I would try a selfing and see if I will get one that looks like a black roth.


----------



## fibre (May 27, 2016)

And I would think about pairing it with one like this: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=519321#post519321


----------



## paphioland (Jun 7, 2016)

troy said:


> What happened to this one?



What happened to it?


----------



## paphioland (Jun 7, 2016)

fibre said:


> And I would think about pairing it with one like this: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=519321#post519321



That looks awfully small.


----------



## fibre (Jun 8, 2016)

that's right, unfortunately.


----------

